# Budgie cere swelling?



## Alybun (Dec 21, 2013)

I feel there may be an unusual growth on my female budgie jungle. The pic is blurry but I have measured it to be 3 millimeters OFF (as in vertical swelling.) her beak. Her cere is much larger than my other female Faithful.


Thanks:Love birds:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings I can barely see what you are saying.it does look a little more bigger than usual.are the nostrils open or closed on its cere?and is there any discharge or any sneezing,coughing? Just checking on some possible problems if any.I,'ll let our experts take a closer look on this.I hope your budgie will be ok.blessings and I'll check back in abit to see.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Noelle,

Due to the blurriness of the photo, we are unable to take a better look at the cere. From the little that can be seen, it's possible that your Jungle has hypertrophy of the cere, this is where there is an abnormal thickening on the cere. 
There are a few reasons that can lead to this condition, one of them being diet.
For a correct diagnosis and treatment plan, it would be best to have your girl checked by an avian vet specialist. 

Best of luck with everything!


----------



## Alybun (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks! Once she did have trouble breathing I'll look into a vet appointment and see if i can snag my moms camera! She does sneeze more than the others..


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi, I would be taking her to an Avian vet to have it checked. the cere could be infected from a sinus condition or as Aluz suggested a condition affecting the growth of the tissue. Her nares could become blocked and restrict her breathing please let us know how things go soon.:green linnie:


----------



## Alybun (Dec 21, 2013)

I can't find an avian vet! :crying2::hurt:



I just moved! Know anything around Muncy PA? I kept asking different vets but they dont take small birds...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Simply do a Google Search
"Avian Vets near Muncy PA"

You will get results of ones nearby.
You may need to travel some distance to get to an Avian Vet.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your new budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.*


----------



## Alybun (Dec 21, 2013)

I did a while ago and all the vets that showed up Didn't take birds!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Animal & Avian Hospital 
1828 E 3rd St
Williamsport, PA 17701
570-323-9431

This is only 8 miles from Muncy, PA*


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Here is a list
https://www.beautyofbirds.com/recommendedbirdvetspennsylvania.html

Google shows a PETCO there. You can them and ask about avian vet.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I hope you're able to find your little one the care she needs! :fingerx: Deborah and Peggy have provided great resources


----------

